# head and main cap alignment studs



## merkur (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the forums, and would like to thank you for providing a great place to get information on the GTO. I am buiolding a 69 400 right now, and was wondering how you guys get those alignment studs out of the block for machining. I have only tried to get out one of the head studs by twisting, heating, and then twisting/ pulling yelling and screaming but it won't budge. What am I doing wrong? I have pulled alot of these things out in my life but these somehow have got me dooped. Thanks
Danny:shutme


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No idea, that is what machinist's are for..


----------



## merkur (Oct 12, 2010)

Any machinists out there? Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you don't have any replacments, let the machine shop remove them. If you have replacments, then you could just fold them up, or crush them sideways then remove them.


----------

